# Trying to get to Yellowstone next summer



## gstepic (Sep 16, 2012)

With Wydham there is nothing we can book and RCI does not seem much better. We would like to see Yellowstone next summer and I am assuming the best place to stay would be in West Yellowstone. Are there any resorts in Utah or Idaho that are not that far away? We are thinking four days may be enough at the park. We would be leaving from Albuquerque NM so we were thinking of a day in southeastern Utah and maybe another day in Northern Utah and we were hoping for at least four days near Yellowstone.

I would like to use our TS or at least an exchange but I am thinking we may end up just booking rooms, We will be in Estes Park for two nights in two weeks and it seems like it is tough to get a week at Estes Park in a resort. 

I am curious if Worldmark owners have any problems getting into Estes Park or West Yellowstone.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 16, 2012)

We rented a cabin when we went to Yellowstone, but drove by the Island Park Village resort every day on the way to the park. It's in a nice area and gets good reviews.

Sheila


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2012)

We own at Island Park Village. While there for our week in July, there was a 'units available' sign up every day. They are managed by Trading Places and do rent, so you might try either exchanging through TPI or renting. Doesn't cost anything to put in a request or ask about rentals: http://www.tradingplaces.com/

Jim


----------



## Laurie (Sep 16, 2012)

We did get an RCI exchange into a 3-BR at Yellowstone Village (July) about 10 miles from W. Yellowstone, somewhat closer than Island Park Village - but the exchange came almost 2 years in advance. Likewise, our exchange into Estes Park (Rams Horn in July) came up almost 2 years out. So you may have better luck w/RCI if you can plan that far in advance - and luck is what it takes, in addition to flexibility on destination, there were several places I was checking for.  In both those cases, I wasn't set on which year we'd go where, just snagged when they came up. 

Jackson Hole outside of Grand Teton is an easier exchange in RCI and you can get to Yellowstone, but it's a longer drive each day.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 16, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Jackson Hole outside of Grand Teton is an easier exchange in RCI and you can get to Yellowstone, but it's a longer drive each day.



Laurie,

What's the name of the resort that's in Jackson/Jackson Hole?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got an August week at Island Park Resort 2 years ago from SFX.

Sue


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 16, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Laurie,
> 
> What's the name of the resort that's in Jackson/Jackson Hole?
> 
> ...



Not Laurie, but here are 4 in the Jackson Hole area with RCI:
Jackson Hole Racquet Club, Wilson (#0416)
Jackson Pines (#6381)
Towncenter @ Jackson Hole (#0130)
Spring Creek Resort (#1756)

I think quite a few Tuggers have stayed at Towncenter, so there should be some reviews.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 16, 2012)

As soon as I lucked into the exchange to Yellowstone Village, since we also wanted to visit Grand Teton I put in an ongoing search for a consecutive week in Jackson area, and got a match for Jackson Hole Racquet Club within a few weeks. I think it was my first choice, in fact may have been the only resort on my search (can't quite recall). We liked the place and the location, and enjoyed Grand Teton, but liked Yellowstone even more and spent one of our days driving back up into Yellowstone, since a week wasn't enough. 2 weeks in the area wasn't even enough, honestly it was one of our best trips ever.


----------



## BevL (Sep 17, 2012)

Not sure how it works with ongoing searches with Wyndham but the TPUs through RCI for Island Park are not that high, even for prime summer weeks, in the upper 20s for a one bedroom.  That's what they give so tack on a premium if you're looking to exchange in.  The key will be getting your search in over a year in advance, I'd think.  

I"m an owner at Island Park and have always gotten and deposited a summer week, usually right at the one year mark.  I was a bit lax in reserving my week this year and when I phoned, they had mid June left only.  Fine for me as the TPUs were the same anyway. 

All you can do at this point is put a search in and give it a few months.


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 17, 2012)

We just got back from Yellowstone yesterday..September is a great time
to go if you can..we had hi's in the 70's every day and beautiful clear blue 
skies.  We stayed in a cabin in West Yellowstone (we had 6 going and wanted a 3 bedroom, so didn't even try for a timeshare), but we did tour the Worldmark while we were there. It was very nice, expecially the 3 bedroom Presidential suite if you can ever get it!  (Altho the 2 bedrooms were more than fine).
We did love the cabin experience (rented it through VRBO.com)...we had an unobstructed view of the mountains and lots of privacy!
It was a WONDERFUL vacation.  Enjoy !


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 17, 2012)

gstepic said:


> I am curious if Worldmark owners have any problems getting into Estes Park or West Yellowstone.



The WorldMark West Yellowstone resort typically books solid for the summer months at the opening of the 13 month booking window. There are currently only a few days here and there available at West Yellowstone for next summer.

WorldMark Estes Park is easier but still fills completely during the summer.  Right now there is quite a bit of availability for next summer in 2 bedroom units, with the exception of July which is starting to fill. We were at Estes Park the weekend after Labor Day for the Highlands festival.  I booked that about 4 months in advance.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 17, 2012)

*Island Park Village*

We stayed at Island Park for a week seeing Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and surrounding area.  Traded through RCI and were there in early June, 2009.  Island Park is about 20 or 25 minutes from West Yellowstone.  Great place to stay and a great vacation.  I don't remember just how far in advance I traded for this location, but it was at least one year, maybe longer.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 17, 2012)

The WorldMark resort in West Yellowstone is probably the nicest of all timeshare options for Yellowstone.  I can't immagine a newer or more moder resort in the Yellowstone area than the WorldMark one, either.  I suggest renting a week via redweek or myresort network or at wmowners.com.  If you do not see the week you want on wmowner.com, then place a reservation wanted add.  I think you will get the best price at wmowners.com.  

I'd go for the WM resort but it will mean renting.


----------



## chellej (Sep 17, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> We just got back from Yellowstone yesterday..September is a great time
> to go if you can..we had hi's in the 70's every day and beautiful clear blue
> skies.  We stayed in a cabin in West Yellowstone (we had 6 going and wanted a 3 bedroom, so didn't even try for a timeshare), but we did tour the Worldmark while we were there. It was very nice, expecially the 3 bedroom Presidential suite if you can ever get it!  (Altho the 2 bedrooms were more than fine).
> We did love the cabin experience (rented it through VRBO.com)...we had an unobstructed view of the mountains and lots of privacy!
> It was a WONDERFUL vacation.  Enjoy !



We're also owners at Island Park and our favorite time is the first week of september.  The park is still open, not as crowded and tempertures are great.


----------



## gstepic (Sep 17, 2012)

*Good to know, can we find a lot to do in Yellowstone?*

Now I need to figure out best way to trade into the resort. My wife thinks a week is too much time in Yellowstone. As a photographer I don't think a week will be enough. I could go hiking every day and find a spot with a great view, take a book to read, and just hang out and read for hours. My wife likes to do things like snorkeling (I know, I know, probably not much snorkeling in YS!  ) and shopping. Is there a town nearby with shops and places to eat?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2012)

You will run out of time long before you run out of Yellowstone. You mention hikes- only 3% of YNP can be seen from any road. There is horseback riding. Our grandkids went and LOVED it. We took them river rafting and the kids hung over the side watching BIG trout easily within arms reach. Fly fishing in the area is some of the best in the world. More than half of the world's geysers are in YNP. You WILL see wildlife. There are visitor's centers at all the major attractions and the daily- even hourly- Ranger walks are truly a highlight, and included in the Park entrance fee.

For shopping, it's mostly in West (as it's known) or Jackson, WY, and mostly for Western tchotchkes and wildlife art. If it's Gucci and Prada the DW wants to shop for, you're in the wrong neighborhood, but restaurants with great bison steaks, thick slabs of steak fries, rainbow trout, pancakes and waffles with huckleberry syrup do it for you, you won't go hungry.

Boredom is not even a possibility.

Jim


----------



## gstepic (Sep 17, 2012)

*That's just want i want to hear!*

Every year I spend a lot of effort budgeting for our trips and I never budget enough for what I call the "trinket factor". My wife is pretty good about not overdoing the shopping but it is easy to break the budget when you figure $0 in the budget for shopping because as a guy I don't go on vacations to buy things. You would think after 33 years of marriage I would know better!

Gary


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2012)

gstepic said:


> Every year I spend a lot of effort budgeting for our trips and I never budget enough for what I call the "trinket factor". My wife is pretty good about not overdoing the shopping but it is easy to break the budget when you figure $0 in the budget for shopping because as a guy I don't go on vacations to buy things. You would think after 33 years of marriage I would know better!
> 
> Gary



Uh huh. I'm good about staying out of the T-shirt and ceramic cup emporiums, but, well, a $500 8 1/2 ft, 4 wt fly rod and $300 hand machined reel is a necessity, isn't it?

Jim


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 18, 2012)

We were there a week and didn't come CLOSE to being there long enough..I think you could stay months and never run out of things to do!
Remember, you're also only about 2 hours to Grand Teton National Park as well..you can go there for a day or 2 if you want.  And if you must have high end shopping and restaurant, you can always go to Jackson Hole for a day.
(I was quite happy in W. Yellowstone, but I'm cheap )
LOVED every minute of our time there..enjoy!


----------

